
What Programming methodology is this? - YDude
What is the programming methodology where only one person, at the time, is writing code while others developers, DBA, even the client are behind of him providing ideas or corrections, rotating the person who is writting code.<p>Months ago i read an article here at Hacker News about this, but i can not remember the name.
======
Rannath
It seems like a team building exercise. Everyone sees how everyone else works,
and helps them grow. The 'client' is there to provide feature requests to see
how whoever's on the hot-seat implements those and responds to
changes/criticisms.

Note: In this scenario the client might just be a senior programmer,
pretending.

------
mihaipocorschi
Mobbing?

[http://benjiweber.co.uk/blog/2015/04/17/modern-extreme-
progr...](http://benjiweber.co.uk/blog/2015/04/17/modern-extreme-programming/)

------
ankurdhama
Probably "Cheap programming" as you can't afford to have more than one
computer, everyone gets chance on that one computer in round robin way.

------
JakDrako
It's the "Convince-your-competitors-to-use-it" methodology.

------
olgeni
Burnout driven programming.

------
gjvc
search google for "pair programming"

~~~
informatimago
Well pair programming is when there are two programmers working together on
one terminal.

When you have the whole team waiting behind the guy at the keyboard, I would
call this methodology "Dumbest".

------
lou_ibmix_xi
extreme programming ?

